

Announcing Amazon CloudFront Streaming - spencerfry
http://aws.amazon.com/about-aws/whats-new/2009/12/15/announcing-cloudfront-streaming/

======
tdupree
Another HN discussion about this: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=998259>

